# [Heisec] Chrome-Erweiterung zeigt unsauberen JavaScript-Code auf



## Newsfeed (23 Juni 2011)

DOM Snitch soll Entwicklern beim Verbessern ihres JavaScript-Code helfen. Es zeigt sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen im Code auf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

